# Shoulder Injuries



## Andrew Green (Jan 24, 2006)

Came across this on another grappling site, it's a good resource on shoulders, how they work, what injuries occur and how to treat/prevent them. While it is based in Kayaking the injuries that can come from bent armlocks and bad falls are the same.

www.kayaksport.net/docs/USACKshoulder.pdf


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, full credit to Stephan Kesting for making the link between similar injuries in grappling and kayaking.  

Actually all of Stephan Kesting's tips should be read by grapplers on his "Tip of the Week"...wise voice with tons of experience.


----------

